# [Android 2.3+] MangoToggle - Radio/Settings Toggling Utility



## mangoman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

MangoToggle is a system-level utility application providing a rooted user the ability to control various radios and/or settings based on the lock screen state of the device.

*Current Supported Toggles:*
* 2G/3G on GSM phones
* Mobile Data
* WiFi

*Current Supported Toggle Settings:*
* Invert (Turn on when the phone is locked, rather then off)
* Disable toggling while streaming audio (Useful for applications such as Google Music)

*Future Supported Toggles:*
* Screen Brightness
* Recommend more!

This application *requires root* and must be run from the /system/app directory and *only works on CM based ROMS!* 
If someone on a different *OPEN-SOURCE* ROM wants me to make a version for that ROM, link me the source in a reply, and if possible, I'll build a version for that ROM.

Please note, this application *does not work on MIUI!* The ROM is closed source and there is no way for me to get the system keys. In the future I may make a non-root version of this application that provides toggling for settings that do not require the internal API. Until then, sorry!

The application is currently open source, released under the GPLv3, and can be found at my github. The application can be built from source rather then using stable releases as well. Information on how to do so can be found in the README file and requires the android SDK.

A loader application is in the works and will be downloadable via the Android Market when finished. (_It will provide the ability to download the system-level application and push it to your /system/app directory, without the need for using ADB.)_

*Installation Instructions*

Download the application from the releases section below.
Use the following commands to push the application to your phone. Once pushed it should appear in your app drawer, if it does not, try rebooting your phone.

```
<br />
adb remount<br />
adb push /path/to/downloaded/apk/MangoToggle-v0.3beta.apk /system/app/MangoToggle.apk<br />
```
*Links*

Source:
http://www.github.co...an2/MangoToggle

Issue Tracker/Features Request:
http://www.github.co...goToggle/issues

*Releases*

_v0.3beta_
_Release Date: _Friday, January 27, 2012
http://dl.dropbox.co...le-v0.3beta.apk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Intersting, will give this a look tomorrow


----------



## mangoman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Gman said:


> Intersting, will give this a look tomorrow


Cool, let me know how it goes! What ROM & Phone are you using?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Heading back to the pad now, rocking Calk's 2.8.1 only the ET4G


----------



## mangoman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Gman said:


> Heading back to the pad now, rocking Calk's 2.8.1 only the ET4G


Alright, not too sure if this will work for you. Because I can't get a hold of the system keypair for stock phones (correct me if I'm wrong), this version probably will not work. However, I'm going to be making a non-root version that has all the possible features soon, so if it doesn't that version will!


----------



## nogeek (Jan 7, 2012)

working well but sometimes just after a call, data doesn't start again.
thanks for your work









_galaxy nexus_
_aokp maguro build 21_


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Got side tracked this weekend, doing a nand now and then giving it a go. For those already using it, any TW based rom's?


----------



## mangoman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

nogeek said:


> working well but sometimes just after a call, data doesn't start again.
> thanks for your work
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have disable while audio is playing enabled?
I'm having slight issues with that re-engaging if the music player is left paused, looking into that as well.

Also does this happen every time?

I'll try to fix it ASAP!


----------



## mangoman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Gman said:


> Got side tracked this weekend, doing a nand now and then giving it a go. For those already using it, any TW based rom's?


TW? 
If the ROM is CM based it should work without a hitch. If it is a different base ROM, but the source is open, link me the source and I'll upload a working version of the application for that ROM.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry TW = Touchwiz


mangoman2 said:


> TW?
> If the ROM is CM based it should work without a hitch. If it is a different base ROM, but the source is open, link me the source and I'll upload a working version of the application for that ROM.


----------



## mangoman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Gman said:


> Sorry TW = Touchwiz


Ahh, you can try the application, but I have a feeling it won't work. The application needs to be signed by the ROM system keys. If you know of a source repository for a TW-based ROM, let me know! (If Samsung released the source link me to it and I'll see if they included the system keys)


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you are spot on. Pushed it with adb(19702 bytes) and rebooted. Doesn't show up in drawer and would agree that it is probably a signing issue. Not sure about the keys etc though


mangoman2 said:


> Ahh, you can try the application, but I have a feeling it won't work. The application needs to be signed by the ROM system keys. If you know of a source repository for a TW-based ROM, let me know! (If Samsung released the source link me to it and I'll see if they included the system keys)


----------



## mangoman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Gman said:


> I think you are spot on. Pushed it with adb(19702 bytes) and rebooted. Doesn't show up in drawer and would agree that it is probably a signing issue. Not sure about the keys etc though


Alright that's what I assumed. If it isn't showing up in your drawer then it's because it isn't signed correctly for your system. I'll do some searching and see if I can't find Samsung system keys.


----------

